# Finally



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey I Finally Figured How To Send A Message... I'm Surprised I Never Cut The Blue Wire On Accident!!!! Hello Everyone


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Mad Bomber!
How long have you been haunting?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Mad B!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum MB!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Welcome Mad Bomber!
> How long have you been haunting?


Hopefully...longer than he/she has been bombing! LOL! 
Welcome....or did you cut the wrong wire? OOPS!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome wait till you see what this addiction does to ya


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Mad Bomber!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Bomber


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

always cut the blue and the red, just to be sure!
Welcome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

MB, Keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Bomber. Blue wire, red wire, heck just cut them all to be sure.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I just discovered the welcomes. Umm finally! I will get this figured out hopefully by halloween '09. The Queen T (wife) finally let me decorate this year (only the foyer and the front yard). i used a pvc wall in the foyer and made it look like a haunted house. the reason was, we get these Hood Rats that are dressed as tots. they like to look past the candy bowl and say Wow you got some nice stuff. So out of sight out of mind. I think they should dress up as burglars!!! did I mention I hunt burglars LOL


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

I usually decorate mildly every year. But since halloween is the most bestest holiday I'm already plannin' a drunkin' errr kick butt party for next year. I've already started the sketches and building. The Queen T is worried, very very worried...


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It's good to keek the other half worrying.


----------

